# Lyme/Lepto



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

I live in Southern NJ just outside of Phila. I believe my area is high in Lyme and Lepto. This year does not seem to be as bad with ticks since May but I was pulling several of of her in the spring. I back up to a strip of woods and the area where I walk the dog has a retention basin. I have seen deer, skunk and racoons in my back yard.

So my question is, She had her 3-year shots over the winter but I have not had the vet give her Lyme or lepto shots over the past 2 years. She tolerated the past lyme shots well, but is always in pain for a day after the lepto and last lepto shot, she had a lump for a couple days on the shot area. I am thinking of getting her a lyme shot, but skipping the lepto. I know the vet sees a lot of lyme disease and there do seem to be more deer around this year. As far as the lepto, I am really torn. Our dog is always on a leash, so I can keep her away from puddles but can they absorb anything through the skin that could cause them to get lepto?

Any thought on both the lyme and the lepto would be appreciated.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

All the vaccines with the exception of bordetella is good for at least 7.5 years and probably for a lifetime. For more in depth information on vaccinations from one of the worlds top experts, Google Jean Dodds. You will find a lot of information there.

Also watch all 4 or 5 video's on youtube of Dr. Schultz ... another world recognized experts on immunization. 

I think you will learn a lot. Remember this ... if your dog is immune after one shot, giving more shots does not increase immunity. There are no degrees of immunity. Either the dog is immune or he isn't.


----------

